# Loft on drivers



## broken tee

I was reading some of the posts for the last couple of days and noticed in the signatures or the clubs being used different loft on the driver. for example I use 10.5, so does froghair, but Rick uses a 11.0 give me some insight to the different lofts. I would think as a middle to high handicap 10.5 to 11 would be standard, but as the handicap drops so might the loft.:dunno:


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Lofts*

I have always used between 8.5 and 9.5 loft and have played off single figures most of my golfing life. But having said that I have played with very good golfers that have used 10.5 or higher with just as much success. Some players like a higher ball flight and others a lower. 

I think a lot of it is a personal thing and what driver loft feels comfortable for the individual and how they hit it. Find out what works for you and stick with it!

Cheers


----------



## Big Hobbit

I've been single figures for 35 years, and typical of a seaside links player my shot trajectory is quite low - I can part the hair on a worm with a wedge. The loft on my driver is 10.5. I work the ball flight by positioning the ball in my stance based on what I need/wind strength.


----------



## Surtees

I was playing with a 10 but my new driver is a 10.5, I may be wrong but from what I understand the slightly higher loft make affect the flight of the ball but with the higher loft it makes it a bit easier to hit.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I was playing with a 10 but my new driver is a 10.5, I may be wrong but from what I understand the slightly higher loft make affect the flight of the ball but with the higher loft it makes it a bit easier to hit.


That is my thinking too, but if I was playing in Big Hobbit's area I would think a lower loft club would be ideal for the winds he has in that region. he says he can part the hair on a worm. I think you have him beat by setting the hair on fire with your drives. I use to do that a few years a go then I took lessons and learned how to hit the ball I'm hoping Rick will jump in and give his reason for 11degr. I do remember him saying he has an awckward swing and that could be why. And have you hit that bad boy yet?


----------



## Surtees

Yes I have hit a few worm burners in my time and I too am just bout to book in for some lesson to try and sort my game out a bit more.
No with the festive season I haven't made it out for a hit with the new toy hit just into the simulator and swinging it in my back yard with the wife looking at me funny... hopefully in the next couple of days.


----------



## FrogsHair

My understanding is this. The higher the loft, the higher the trajectory. The higher the loft, the more back spin is put on the ball. Back spin cancels out side spin, at least until that back spin slow down enough, for side spin to take over. When I was fitted for my driver, according the club fitter/maker, a 10.5 driver fit my particular swing mechanics in relation to the shaft I was using. So there is a correlation to the loft, and the shaft being used for the golfer's swing. 

I also own a 9.5, and 12.0 driver. (I consider the 12.0 a 2 wood) I hit the 9.5 (non fitted) the same distance as my 10.5. The 12.0 does not go as far, (about 3 wood distance) but is more accurate for me. It also gives me the higher ball flight of the three. Now if the truth be known, at impact, I don't know what the loft is of any of these clubs might be. My 10.5 could actually be any where in between an 11.5, or 9.5. :dunno:

I played golf with a guy today who was using a fitted 10.5 driver. With is swing and shaft (flex & kick point) he hit a very low ball which had quite a bit off roll. His ball position was no where near what mine was, nor was his tee height. We switched drivers a couple of times, and we both hit the same shots we normally do. His being lower, and mine being higher. Go figure.  

Years ago Ping, had an "Eye 2" 2 (wooden) wood that was rated at 12.0. To this day, I still think this is/was the best driver a new golfer could learn to hit the ball with. If you are lucky enough to find one of these old wooden clubs, you should pick up. It won't go as far, but if the golfer has a some what decent swing, it will be quite accurate for them. I own a complete set of these Ping Eye 2s (1,2,3,4 and 5 woods) and sometimes just for the heck of it, I wipe off the dust and take them to the golf course. 

Now here's "lofty" question for all of you. How many of you, or how many golfers do you know who can hit their 3 wood as far, or even farther than their driver?


----------



## broken tee

I know a lot of people that use the 3 wood as their driver. I even use it on long par 3s. No pun intended what are you driving at?


----------



## FrogsHair

Nothing really. I too use my 3 wood off the tee more than my driver. I am more accurate with it, and I am only about a club, and half shorter with it than my driver on average. (240 vs 225) Most of my recent years' lowest scores have come when I have left my driver in the bag. About the only time I use my driver is on par 5s, and longer par 4s. Even then, I like to have generous landing zones before pulling it from the bag. The extra loft, and the shorter shaft means better control for the golfer. Better control equates to better, usable distance. My driver is 44-1/2 inches long, and my 3 wood is 43 inches long. I think most golfers would find better scores using their 3 wood more often, or even going with a 12.0 2 wood in their bag. Once they become proficient with these higher lofts, then dropping down into the 10.0-8.0 range would be more of a benefit for them.


broken tee said:


> I know a lot of people that use the 3 wood as their driver. I even use it on long par 3s. No pun intended what are you driving at?


----------



## Fourputt

These days a one or two degree difference in face loft has far less to do with trajectory than the shaft dynamics. There is so much that can be done with graphite technology that face loft is almost more of a marketing ploy that it is a true factor in launch angle. 

Your impact zone makes a big difference too. Do you hit the ball at the bottom of your arc... slightly on the upswing, or like I tend to do, at the very end of the downswing? 

A higher face loft tends to have a bigger impact with a slower swing speed, because that player doesn't put as much backspin on the ball. It's backspin that uses the ball's aerodynamic dimples to make the ball climb.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> These days a one or two degree difference in face loft has far less to do with trajectory than the shaft dynamics. There is so much that can be done with graphite technology that face loft is almost more of a marketing ploy that it is a true factor in launch angle.
> 
> Your impact zone makes a big difference too. Do you hit the ball at the bottom of your arc... slightly on the upswing, or like I tend to do, at the very end of the downswing?
> 
> A higher face loft tends to have a bigger impact with a slower swing speed, because that player doesn't put as much backspin on the ball. It's backspin that uses the ball's aerodynamic dimples to make the ball climb.


Didn't you mention that you had an ackward swing or is it style, Palmer in my opinion had an ackward swing. I'm now wondering where I do impact the ball the majority of the time. I'm not a strong hitter but I get high loft and I get good roll on the fairway that wasn't the case with the brand of ball I was using. I was using Wilson ultras felt good hitting the ball but it would get to the apex and literally drop. I changed to Wilson Hyper tyes and I get 50 yrds more including the roll. My guess is I'm hitting on the upswing.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

I attempt to hit the ball just on the start on my up swing. I too tend to use my 3 wood more then my driver but that was part of the point of getting a new driver I want to become a better hitter of my driver and to use it more but thats what I'm taking some lessons for to work some of the kinks out of my swing.


----------



## broken tee

*equipment does make a difference*

Luke I think I'm going to create an argument here, so here it goes. This thead got me thinking how I hit the ball and does equipment make a difference. Well I went to Golf Galaxy and got on the computer and hit my old eqipment my current and brand new technology. I tried the first set I ever bought off the shelf and no fitting I was back at the point of just begining, went to my current set that is fitted a 1000 times better straight down the fairway with an occasional fade (right) at sea level settings I was 180 yrds ball speed 115 and an angle of 18degrs taking the same type of shaft and different style head, taylor made, nike, cobra I gained maybe 5yrds and swing speed of 116. The pro said there is nothing wrong with my swing :headbang:and a club isn't going to give me any more distance I have to get new grips,. He said if I was 20 years younger and started in my teens I might be hitting 250 to 275 yards like the group I play with. I had to laugh when he said; "keep in mind you are no spring chicken", Luke I know this opens the door for you and I'm ready. So what I learned is yes equipmend does make a difference if you decide to stay with the game,take lessons, age plays a part in your swing, plus fitness and get the clbs fitted.


----------



## Surtees

I'm not quiet sure where the argument is Bob. It's like the OLD saying you can give a great trands man poor quailty tool and you will still end up with a great product. If you give a poor trades man the best tools you still end up with a bad product. same with golf!


----------



## broken tee

I like the saying, you and I started playing with clubs and we discovered that we like the game, so now we buy the instruments of the game that is tuned to us. eqipment does make the difference in "your" game I proved that to myself. I improved and so will you much quicker. As I stated, I tried my old eguipmet and I couldn't hit with it(not the ones in the photos) I was all over the fairway and my distance was down by 25 yrds, no consistancy. Age: Your a punk and I'm an old fart, right:laugh: plus I'm out of shape and a nagging injury from the military. With that said I'm at point that peaks performce with equipment. Dropping some weight and excersise will improve my flexibility and endurance, but distance is doubtful. This doesn't mean that I can't score as well as some of the players here on the forum it mean that if the player uses a 9 to the green it may be an 8 for me. Now I may have just said the same thing I didn't really expect an argument but I do think that an objection might be raised. right now the arrow isn't broke just the bowman


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I like the saying, you and I started playing with clubs and we discovered that we like the game, so now we buy the instruments of the game that is tuned to us. eqipment does make the difference in "your" game I proved that to myself. I improved and so will you much quicker. As I stated, I tried my old eguipmet and I couldn't hit with it(not the ones in the photos) I was all over the fairway and my distance was down by 25 yrds, no consistancy. Age: Your a punk and I'm an old fart, right:laugh: plus I'm out of shape and a nagging injury from the military. With that said I'm at point that peaks performce with equipment. Dropping some weight and excersise will improve my flexibility and endurance, but distance is doubtful. This doesn't mean that I can't score as well as some of the players here on the forum it mean that if the player uses a 9 to the green it may be an 8 for me. Now I may have just said the same thing I didn't really expect an argument but I do think that an objection might be raised. right now the arrow isn't broke just the bowman


I take great exception to many of the ill informed points you've made! :cheeky4: 

There, how's that for an argument? 

Actually I pretty much agree with what you've posted. But don't make the mistake of equating distance with the all round skill required to play the game. I'm well past the first flush of youth, and certainly play my 2nd shots first more often than not yet consistently shoot in the 70's on a par 72 course. The stiffness of the shaft, and its kick point along with where the centre of gravity is in the club head has more to do with the trajectory than the odd degree of loft.

Getting clubs that are tailored to the individual make a huge difference. Having done that, and got the feel of them, its a good short game that will win the money. I know I'll never win the long game, age health and fitness determine that but lots of practice chipping and putting keep me competitive.

If the bowman is struggling with the bow, get a crossbow.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> I take great exception to many of the ill informed points you've made! :cheeky4:
> 
> There, how's that for an argument?
> 
> Actually I pretty much agree with what you've posted. But don't make the mistake of equating distance with the all round skill required to play the game. I'm well past the first flush of youth, and certainly play my 2nd shots first more often than not yet consistently shoot in the 70's on a par 72 course. The stiffness of the shaft, and its kick point along with where the centre of gravity is in the club head has more to do with the trajectory than the odd degree of loft.
> 
> Getting clubs that are tailored to the individual make a huge difference. Having done that, and got the feel of them, its a good short game that will win the money. I know I'll never win the long game, age health and fitness determine that but lots of practice chipping and putting keep me competitive.
> 
> If the bowman is struggling with the bow, get a crossbow.


I started this thread wondering why some players use a different loft on their driver. the average loft appears to be 10.5 Fourputt uses a higher loft because he tends to hit the ball on the down swing, where I hit on the upswing, which may be the standard for the majority of players:dunno:. you use a lower loft because of the wind off the North sea, is that correct? Now I'm not sure where I'm going with this but Skill and strategy is one of the keys to successful golf. I've got writers block. I'll be back


----------



## Big Hobbit

Big Hobbit said:


> I've been single figures for 35 years, and typical of a seaside links player my shot trajectory is quite low - I can part the hair on a worm with a wedge. The loft on my driver is 10.5. I work the ball flight by positioning the ball in my stance based on what I need/wind strength.


10.5 for me


----------



## Surtees

Skill and strategy is one of the keys to successful golf. We were watching this older man play around one day he would of been about as old as you Bob, now he was not a big hitter but his movement off the tee box all the way to the green was great he just had really good shot placement and seemed to make it look easy. I try to remind myself to play like this all the time although my shot placement isnt as good as his was.

p.s I have no idea what he scored?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Skill and strategy is one of the keys to successful golf. We were watching this older man play around one day he would of been about as old as you Bob, now he was not a big hitter but his movement off the tee box all the way to the green was great he just had really good shot placement and seemed to make it look easy. I try to remind myself to play like this all the time although my shot placement isnt as good as his was.
> 
> p.s I have no idea what he scored?


I don't disaree, I think my point is that yes, you need good equipment and learn how to use it, so in my case I'm trying to find that driver that would help me hit 250 to 275. sorry but the odds are against me. I just have to play smart. Like driving a Dodge Ram 6.7 instead of a Ford (anykind):cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

Thats why god created dodge and gmc to keep people like you out of fords!


----------



## Big Hobbit

I'd been playing a 10.5 degree reg shaft G10 for a couple of years. Hitting it well but had always fancied the Callaway FT9. Late July I bought a 9 degree tour stiff, thinking I was still nailing it like a youngster, and thus started the worst 3 months of golf I've experienced for years. Late Oct I bought a 10.5 degree reg shaft G15 and for the next 6 rounds I was 4 over par in total.

The Callaway is a quality product, and hit well produced some stunning drives, but it certainly didn't suit my swing.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> I'd been playing a 10.5 degree reg shaft G10 for a couple of years. Hitting it well but had always fancied the Callaway FT9. Late July I bought a 9 degree tour stiff, thinking I was still nailing it like a youngster, and thus started the worst 3 months of golf I've experienced for years. Late Oct I bought a 10.5 degree reg shaft G15 and for the next 6 rounds I was 4 over par in total.
> 
> The Callaway is a quality product, and hit well produced some stunning drives, but it certainly didn't suit my swing.


Your statement is what I'm driving at equipment does matter


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Thats why god created dodge and gmc to keep people like you out of fords!


Yes, you're right sophisticated people like myself should stay out of fords, except Mustangs, the rest are for knuckle draggers:cheeky4:


----------



## FrogsHair

Hmmmm, so that's what's wrong with my knuckles. Who'd a thought. :dunno:


broken tee said:


> Yes, you're right sophisticated people like myself should stay out of fords, except Mustangs, the rest are for knuckle draggers:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Hmmmm, so that's what's wrong with my knuckles. Who'd a thought. :dunno:



This is normal for us... We have just began to insult


----------



## FrogsHair

I was not insulted. In fact in addition to my Ford, I own a Dodge truck, a GMC truck, and (my personal favorite) a 1978 FJ 40 Toyota Land Cruiser. I have Grand Kids, and Daughters waiting for my will to be read for that critter. My oldest Grandson drives the GMC. He says it's a "girl magnet". 


broken tee said:


> This is normal for us... We have just began to insult


----------



## Goalie5413

I have used quite a few different driver lofts, And to me it just depends on the driver. For a long time I used a 10.5 then I dropped down to a 9. And now I currently use a 8.5, I think alot of it is feel and as my handicap lowered my skills got better and I am able to play that driver.


----------



## broken tee

Goalie5413 said:


> I have used quite a few different driver lofts, And to me it just depends on the driver. For a long time I used a 10.5 then I dropped down to a 9. And now I currently use a 8.5, I think alot of it is feel and as my handicap lowered my skills got better and I am able to play that driver.


You said your skill improved, by dropping to a lower loft what did you gain or loose?


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> I was not insulted. In fact in addition to my Ford, I own a Dodge truck, a GMC truck, and (my personal favorite) a 1978 FJ 40 Toyota Land Cruiser. I have Grand Kids, and Daughters waiting for my will to be read for that critter. My oldest Grandson drives the GMC. He says it's a "girl magnet".


I or momma has a pontiac I'll never say this in front of Luke, but those new 6.7 diesels ford is putting out are deveoping some impressive numbers towing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Goalie5413

broken tee said:


> You said your skill improved, by dropping to a lower loft what did you gain or loose?


As my ball striking got better along with working on my swing, I can hit the ball alittle further with the lower loft. I can still use the higher lofted clubs but I could loose on average 20-30 yards of distance. Plus I live in texas, and alot of the times the fairways are pretty hard during the summer months, so I get alittle extra roll.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Goalie5413 said:


> As my ball striking got better along with working on my swing, I can hit the ball alittle further with the lower loft. I can still use the higher lofted clubs but I could loose on average 20-30 yards of distance. Plus I live in texas, and alot of the times the fairways are pretty hard during the summer months, so I get alittle extra roll.


Over here in the cold, wet, UK your higher lofted club would go further in the winter. The ball hit with the lower lofted club would hit the fairway (we hope) first and stick with very little roll. Once summer comes around, or is just a mild winter we get April thro' Sept, the lower ball trajectory will run better and travel further.


----------

